# Cube 125 AMS PRO series



## micka (6. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Verkaufe mein Cube auf ebay....

Habs kaum gefahren wegen meinen Bandscheiben damals, ja und jetzt bin ich halt wieder voll auf den Geschmack gekommen.... n Freerider muß her.

Hier der Link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-125-AMS-PRO...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eb38b5a15


----------

